# Hypnotherapy for pain?



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I remember a few years ago Mike mentioned something about hypno for pain. I'm wondering if the trails are over or if this is something you are still working on?I'm very interested in using hypnotherapy for the pain associated with child birth...does anyone know if this is even feasible? Even if I don't have official tapes I'm hoping visualization will help.I'm definitely a fan of hypnotherapy..in much the same way as I have learned a lot through yoga. The mind body connection seems to work more and more the more I use hypnotherapy and practice yoga (not at the same time of course).


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Jane,I can say from personal experience that hypnotherapy can work for childbirth. I had no formal training in hypno before giving birth, just biofeedback and yoga. While in labor, I would breathe and count through my contractions and visualize the lower area opening up to let the baby through. I was so focused during the contractions that the nurses were amazed by what I was doing. I was having extremely hard contractions (measured on the monitors they strap to you) but was showing no sign of any discomfort, just intense focus. I totally drew into myself to ease myself through them.Unfortunately, when I was about 9 cm dilated, I started to fear the pushing stage and asked for Stadol in my IV. It was probably a good thing I did, because my son presented face up and I was pushing his little forehead into my pelvic bone for over an hour and a half.So, it is possible, it can be done, and I wish you luck!Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I know Mike is extremely busy at the moment, but Jane I am sure he will see this and give you his expertise on it.I am glad you noticed this.







"The mind body connection seems to work more and more the more I use hypnotherapy and practice yoga (not at the same time of course). "or while driving. LOL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jane, Does it help you to know that my IBS pain was WAY worse than my childbirth pain and the HT knocked the stuffing right out of it???







Visualization will definitely help. And I thought I was good at going limp and focusing during labor. The mind is a terrible thing to waste.







BQ


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Bump for Mike.Thanks BQ..it does help...I'm certain it can't be as painful as breaking your wrist either and going through physio.LauraLee thanks for the tips..its good to know it does work even if you aren't using a formal program. Its amazing what your mind can do if you concentrate it...Now what about hypnotherapy to get rid of colds and flu??..that would be a money maker.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Hi Jane, Nearly through the reviwing process now and have book time in the studio to get it completed. It is about 2-3 months away.I helped one of my Doctor friends to have a baby without anasthesia. I also use methods myself to ease my own pain when needed. Also I get lots of word of mouth referrals for pain management, I have seen people with MS, MD, Cancer, migraines and other so yes hypno is good for pain management. However it has to be remembered that pain is natures way of telling you something is wrong. If your pain and the reasons for it have been diagnosed and investigated then use pain reducing methods, but everyone remember that any processes learned should not be used to reduce new pain. Always seek advise







Best RegardsMike


----------

